# That @!#$%*** shoulder



## DCBassman (14 Jul 2019)

New joint has failed. Right elbow now 5cm lower than left. Cycle? Play bass?
I can comfortably manage a mug of tea, that's my lot.
Bum.


----------



## Slick (14 Jul 2019)

Sounds like a bit of a nightmare, I assume they will try and repair that again?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Jul 2019)

Not good. Hang in there


----------



## gbb (14 Jul 2019)

Hope it all pans out ok Bassman, not much consolation right now


----------



## Smudge (14 Jul 2019)

If you can manage tea, you can manage beer.
Always look at the positives.


----------



## alicat (14 Jul 2019)

Oh that's grim! Put a drop of something in the tea.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Not good. Hang in there



He can't the elbow has gone.


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2019)

Ow!


----------



## tom73 (14 Jul 2019)

That sucks hope you can get fixed up soon.


----------



## vickster (14 Jul 2019)

Oh darn. Can they revise? And how soon?


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jul 2019)

While I can't be sure yet what the exact problem is (failure of the prosthetic, failure of my bones where the prosthetic is screwed in, etc, etc), it is almost a certainty that more carpentry is required. The surgeon who fitted this one is, IIRC, on his hols. So I'll have to see tomorrow who I can talk to, and try and get imaging done to find out what's happening.


----------



## DCBassman (14 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> He can't the elbow has gone.


Elbow works! It's just not in the same place it was...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Jul 2019)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Jul 2019)

Aw, really sorry to hear this.
Hope you get refurbished quickly


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2019)

that's a sod, my best wishes that they soon get this sorted.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

Oh &*!!**@#!!£

I really feel for you


----------



## Zeffer (14 Jul 2019)

Sounds awful. Hope you’re sorted soon.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2019)

That's crap, hope it can be sorted fella


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jul 2019)

Well, I can't justify going through A&E really (and don't wish to sit there all day as minimum priority triage), and there's only an appointment with the "extended mode" physio available. Next Monday.
Quiet week, then...
The only upside to all of this is my slowly improving ambidexterity...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Right elbow now 5cm lower than left.



The upside for the rest of us is that you can now reach your pocket when it's your round.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jul 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The upside for the rest of us is that you can now reach your pocket when it's your round.


No argument from me!


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2019)

I think that's serious enough to go to A&E, what if blood flow get's cut off ?


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

Go get an emergency GP appt. if you need to be seen urgently by a specialist, they can organise.
I’d use a sling to support the arm in the meantime as a minimum


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2019)

You don't need to go to A&E, you can go to Urgent Care next to A&E. Tell them you've had a sudden increase in pain and you think the joint has failed and you'll get an x-ray.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jul 2019)

Globalti said:


> You don't need to go to A&E, you can go to Urgent Care next to A&E. Tell them you've had a sudden increase in pain and you think the joint has failed and you'll get an x-ray.


We do not have such a thing here. Still 1960s in some respects! And, @vickster , GPs are firmly in chocolate tea cup territory. Monday it is, but I've dug out a sling...


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

Have you contacted the surgeon’s secretary (contact details usually on consultants page on hospital website or go through switchboard). You might be able to access a colleague or registrar that way?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> I think that's serious enough to go to A&E, what if blood flow get's cut off ?


Most DVTs (like mine) are in legs but a friend of my brother-in-law got one in an arm a couple of weeks ago due to restricting the circulation in the arm!

PS Good luck, Bassman.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2019)

I personally wouldn't wait getting in touch with a medical person, especially the difficulties you've had with your joint. Don't tough it out.


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> Have you contacted the surgeon’s secretary (contact details usually on consultants page on hospital website or go through switchboard). You might be able to access a colleague or registrar that way?


This is what got me next Monday's appt


----------



## icowden (15 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> We do not have such a thing here. Still 1960s in some respects! And, @vickster , GPs are firmly in chocolate tea cup territory. Monday it is, but I've dug out a sling...



You do (kind of) - Tavistock hospital Minor Injuries Unit - they can check it, x-ray it and refer you into the main hospital if needed.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> This is what got me next Monday's appt


----------



## DCBassman (15 Jul 2019)

icowden said:


> You do (kind of) - Tavistock hospital Minor Injuries Unit - they can check it, x-ray it and refer you into the main hospital if needed.


Unfortunately, also not particularly fit for purpose...


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2019)

OK, there's good news and bad news...
Good news: The joint is in fact entirely ok, securely mounted, and no revision surgery is needed.
Bad news: Long read, bear with me. Basically, the history of this means I have no rotator cuff. Therefore, all arm power is supplied by the deltoid and is the reasoning behind an anatomically reversed joint. This means absolutely all arm power supplied by the deltoid is applied through its attachments on top of the shoulder, with the tendons flowing out over the acromion. A lot of this power would have been supplied via the rotator cuff, which goes under the acromion. So the poor old acromion takes the entire power development. 
And it has snapped in half under the load.
So, arm back in a sling for 3 weeks. No cycling, or indeed, much of anything other than typing and tea-drinking...
My concern is that, however well it heals up, it's still got to take the load, forever. So if I'm not careful, and try to be macho man, it will break again.
Rats.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> OK, there's good news and bad news...
> Good news: The joint is in fact entirely ok, securely mounted, and no revision surgery is needed.
> Bad news: Long read, bear with me. Basically, the history of this means I have no rotator cuff. Therefore, all arm power is supplied by the deltoid and is the reasoning behind an anatomically reversed joint. This means absolutely all arm power supplied by the deltoid is applied through its attachments on top of the shoulder, with the tendons flowing out over the acromion. A lot of this power would have been supplied via the rotator cuff, which goes under the acromion. So the poor old acromion takes the entire power development.
> And it has snapped in half under the load.
> ...


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2019)

At least no more major surgery needed at this point in time 

Maybe you’ll need to enlist /pay for help for any heavy listing 

Enjoy all those mugs of tea


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> OK, there's good news and bad news...
> Good news: The joint is in fact entirely ok, securely mounted, and no revision surgery is needed.
> Bad news: Long read, bear with me. Basically, the history of this means I have no rotator cuff. Therefore, all arm power is supplied by the deltoid and is the reasoning behind an anatomically reversed joint. This means absolutely all arm power supplied by the deltoid is applied through its attachments on top of the shoulder, with the tendons flowing out over the acromion. A lot of this power would have been supplied via the rotator cuff, which goes under the acromion. So the poor old acromion takes the entire power development.
> And it has snapped in half under the load.
> ...



Sending  from me and purry headbutts from the furry girls.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> At least no more major surgery needed at this point in time
> 
> Maybe you’ll need to enlist /pay for help for any heavy listing
> 
> Enjoy all those mugs of tea



I'm sure you meant LIFTING


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure you meant LIFTING


I perhaps did (tapping on phone on bus) but I don’t know how truly feeble the OP is


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> I perhaps did (tapping on phone on bus) but I don’t know how truly feeble the OP is



Ah, the joy of either a) predictive typing or b) fat fingers...  Though am sure that jouncing up and down on a bus can't have helped...


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> OK, there's good news and bad news...
> Good news: The joint is in fact entirely ok, securely mounted, and no revision surgery is needed.
> Bad news: Long read, bear with me. Basically, the history of this means I have no rotator cuff. Therefore, all arm power is supplied by the deltoid and is the reasoning behind an anatomically reversed joint. This means absolutely all arm power supplied by the deltoid is applied through its attachments on top of the shoulder, with the tendons flowing out over the acromion. A lot of this power would have been supplied via the rotator cuff, which goes under the acromion. So the poor old acromion takes the entire power development.
> And it has snapped in half under the load.
> ...


----------



## vickster (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the joy of either a) predictive typing or b) fat fingers...  Though am sure that jouncing up and down on a bus can't have helped...


I certainly have b...


----------



## tom73 (22 Jul 2019)

that's crap for sure


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2019)

vickster said:


> I perhaps did (tapping on phone on bus) but I don’t know how truly feeble the OP is


I only list under the influence of good Sauvignon Blanc or Shiraz...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> I only list under the influence of good Sauvignon Blanc or Shiraz...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> OK, there's good news and bad news...
> Good news: The joint is in fact entirely ok, securely mounted, and no revision surgery is needed.
> Bad news: Long read, bear with me. Basically, the history of this means I have no rotator cuff. Therefore, all arm power is supplied by the deltoid and is the reasoning behind an anatomically reversed joint. This means absolutely all arm power supplied by the deltoid is applied through its attachments on top of the shoulder, with the tendons flowing out over the acromion. A lot of this power would have been supplied via the rotator cuff, which goes under the acromion. So the poor old acromion takes the entire power development.
> And it has snapped in half under the load.
> ...



What happens re the 5cm positional difference when healed?

GWS.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What happens re the 5cm positional difference when healed?
> 
> GWS.


Well, it turns out that 2.5cm of that is introduced deliberately on joint install. It's to do with giving the deltoid some extra leverage.
The other 2.5 should retract into place with use of a sling, allowing the bone surfaces to knit.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Jul 2019)

A bit late to this update. All a bit rubbish, my sympathies.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Jul 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Well, it turns out that 2.5cm of that is introduced deliberately on joint install. It's to do with giving the deltoid some extra leverage.
> The other 2.5 should retract into place with use of a sling, allowing the bone surfaces to knit.



Ah, I see - you've just got to live with the extra inch then. I don't suppose anyone but you will notice, not that it matters if they do as long as it works and the extra leverage sounds like a good idea too. 

Happy healing!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2019)

Does that mean that you will be able to play bass again once it is all sorted?


----------



## DCBassman (23 Jul 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Does that mean that you will be able to play bass again once it is all sorted?


No problem. But does emphasize what I'd already decided - lightweight gear. Got the new amp already, 200W into 4 ohms. It weighs 1.6lb...


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2019)

Will be trying a gentle test ride on the upgraded Trek later today, but the arm is still not close to being as good as it had got.


----------



## alicat (30 Aug 2019)

Good luck on the ride.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (30 Aug 2019)

Looking positive in the best light. How about playing base?


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2019)

No particular problem with the bass, except opportunities to use it!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Will be trying a gentle test ride on the upgraded Trek later today, but the arm is still not close to being as good as it had got.



Good Luck


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2019)

Well, 
*That @!#$%*** shoulder*
was OK on the little ride today, and I'm all fired up to do more, but must be sensible and give it a bit more time.
I'll be back...


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Bit at a time... good news it was ok on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Really glad the infection has buggered off. Are you still on the anti-biotics @DCBassman ?


----------



## DCBassman (30 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Really glad the infection has buggered off. Are you still on the anti-biotics @DCBassman ?


Another 6 weeks. Then no more antibiotics OR damned blood tests - penultimate set this morning, as it happens.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2019)

Having a camera shoved into my shoulder on....Friday the 13th! I'm hoping it's a fibre optic thing and not a VHS videocam.


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2019)

Arthroscope you mean


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Drago said:


> Having a camera shoved into my shoulder on....Friday the 13th! I'm hoping it's a fibre optic thing and not a VHS videocam.



Only a camera. I had full on VHS, dyson hoover and a black and decker drill in mine, all at the same time.

Didn't hurt, much, until the nerve block wore off .


----------



## DCBassman (16 Sep 2019)

Ok, surgeon has today assured me that the acromion is very unlikely to break again, and can start ramping up activity, INCLUDING CYCLING!


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2019)

vickster said:


> Arthroscope you mean



It looked like an industrial VHS tv camera when he was wielding it.


----------



## vickster (16 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> It looked like an industrial VHS tv camera when he was wielding it.


What did he find?


----------



## Drago (16 Sep 2019)

Nice of you to ask! 

A load of inflammation, which is no surprise. I was conscious but doped up so didn't understand a lot of the finesse in what he was telling me. Spent the next say (saturday) feeling like an oom pah band was playing inside my shoulder, but today don't feel bad at all, just a touch stiff. Back at the consultant on 2nd October for a full debrief.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Oct 2019)

@Drago, how did that go?
I got a call from a local band who knew I'm not currently playing. Went for audition tonight.
Shoulder now really painful again. 
Definitely no more rock bands, armchair bassman from now on. At least I won't go (more) deaf!


----------



## Drago (9 Oct 2019)

The injections hurt, but not killer.

Next day was excruciating, postoperative levels of pain.

That eased after 2 or 3 days, then it took another week or 10 days to settle down so I could gauge how it went, but it doesn't seem any different to me. Just waiting to see to what the butchers want to do next.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2019)

Frustrating, isn't it? My (hopefully) final visit to the orthopod in a few weeks. Unless something else breaks...


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2019)

Aye. The butchers are looking at another MRI, then another op. Then, in general discussion, he mentioned that he might be able to do something with my elbow, so there's the distance prospect of yet another op.

My advice - don't join the police and don't get assaulted. It's really not worth it, and doesn't get easier as I get older. If I could turn back the clock knowing what I know now I wouldn't have joined.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye. The butchers are looking at another MRI, then another op. Then, in general discussion, he mentioned that he might be able to do something with my elbow, so there's the distance prospect of yet another op.
> 
> My advice - don't join the police and don't get assaulted. It's really not worth it, and doesn't get easier as I get older. If I could turn back the clock knowing what I know now I wouldn't have joined.


Yup. Life choices...


----------

